# Unexpected nymph hatch



## marko999999 (Nov 16, 2018)

I ve just got an unexpected nymph hatch. There are a lot of them, i am not sure how many, but they cought me off guard. Now for storing i will take plastic cups with a stick and mesh on which they can molt. The problem is feeding. I dont have any small insects like fruit flies or something. I thought to put like a dozen or so in one cup and let them cannibalize themselves until i have a manageble number of them. Still idk what to feed them. There are no fruit flies sellers here so i am kinda in a problem...pls help asap


----------



## ausar318 (Nov 16, 2018)

What kind of mantids are they? They might not eat each other at all. I’ve found that a lot of L1s don’t even eat each other, that they’d rather die. 

If they’re worth it to you, shoot me a PM, and I can ship a culture to you today via express, and you should have it by tomorrow, if you’re close enough. Just shoot me a PM with you’re address, and I’ll let you know how much shipping will be. I’ll give you the culture free of charge, but shipping probably wont be cheap, around $40. But the nymphs are probably worth it. If not, I’ll pay for shipping, and you can ship them all to me 

Just let me know ASAP, and I’ll see what I can do


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 16, 2018)

ausar318 said:


> But the nymphs are probably worth it. If not, I’ll pay for shipping, and you can ship them all to me


Weren't you the one posting in the For Sale section that you had too many nymphs and you needed to downsize because feeding takes too long? Lol   



- MantisGirl13


----------



## ausar318 (Nov 16, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

Yeah, well....


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 16, 2018)

ausar318 said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> Yeah, well....


Lol   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## marko999999 (Nov 19, 2018)

Lol as much as I like your proposition I am unable to accept it. I dont have a credit card yet xD and besides its too late now anyways. I ll try to find something around here. Tried with microworms, but they are too small. If this hatch dies I hope i get food for a 2nd one that is probably coming soon. Thx anyways


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 19, 2018)

I hope you can find food! For the future, don't expect to hatch an ooth without knowing where you will get the fruit flies.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Nov 29, 2018)

Fruit flies are available at pet stores and online. Where do you live?


----------



## marko999999 (Dec 10, 2018)

In Serbia. A place where you can't get anything that is out of the ordinary. I kinda got used to that but its a pitty u know, that cause of that I lost both of my hatches. Feels rly bad man. Plus I have recently lost the fully grown mantis- she died of old age. So now I dont have any


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey marko999999,

Sorry to hear about that. Is there a reason you cant raise regular flying fruitflies yourself? Even if no one sells them near you, its easy to solve by making home made cultures once in a while. Almost all fruit will produce some fruitflies for you to culture if you cant get flightless ones. You can grow them out of simple ingredients. There are even designs on here to make simple 'pooters'  that make feeding flying bugs easy and stress free, preventing escapes. You may know this stuff already but I wanted to mention it incase you don't.


----------



## marko999999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Yea I was thinking of trying to raise regular fruit flies. Want to try that when spring arrives. Its winter so I imagine it would be impossible to do it right now. And besides there is no need for me to do it now hence i dont have any mantids left...but thx for reminding me


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 11, 2018)

If you can fresh fruit, leaving it in a bag or closed container will usually get you enough to begin, You might only get a few flies though so it might take a 2nd generation before you have enough for many hungry nymphs. Also its not a bad idea to try culturing fruitflies before you need them because at first it can take a couple tries to get everything right. Just something to keep in mind


----------

